# Tempus Fugit



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I was very surprised when Andrew reminded me tonight that it is more than a year since I joined the TTOC. Renewal tomorrow 

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Actually its exactly a year today


----------

